#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-24
<doko> elmo: tested on i386 and amd64 and uploaded
<infinity> doko: Thanks.
<doko> infinity: UVF is at UTC midnight?
<infinity> Give or take, I suppose.
<infinity> You still have UVs to upload? :)
<doko> one wrong-code fix in gcc (at -O)
<infinity> Can't just be patched?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-01-22
* lamont` grumbles at http://librarian.launchpad.net/5162162/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-ia64.ghdl_0.25%2Bgcc4.1.1-1build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jbailey> gnat on ia64.
<jbailey> joy.
<jbailey> 'cause you know *that*'ll get fixed quickly ;)
<jbailey> Although Lu announced a new snapshot today.
<jbailey> (of binutils)
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-01-22
<polarbear_> hi guys... are here someone who can help me with a cross compiling problem?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-01-24
<polarbear> hi... o ciao... che lingua si parla qui? (speak italian or english?)
#ubuntu-toolchain 2012-01-23
<lamont> .1'
